

Do Your Homework in Python - dasmithii
https://medium.com/p/640538e599bb

======
brownbat
I'm glad I practiced mathematics and writing and read lit and history in
school.

I learned a lot of great supplementary things during that time fueled by my
curiosity, but without the sort of mediocre communal baseline, I might have
just spent all of my time listening to the full catalogs of obscure punk
labels and mastering ideal StarCraft strategies. Fun times, of course, but
it's nice to pepper that with some traits and knowledges society might need
too.

Some homework is a waste of time. Other parts of it are just repeated
application of principles that require drilling for deep concepts to really
hit home. When you're a student faced with the work, it's unlikely you will be
able to reliably tell the difference, in order to pythonize the bad and
practice the good.

~~~
dasmithii
As much as I agree that students including myself are more likely to misjudge
these situations than more experienced products of academia, the thought of
admitting to inevitably bad decisions makes me cringe.

If myself and others in similar circumstance yield our own inspirations in
favor of others' wise words, we'll be throwing passion and ambition to the
ground. Although I accept that students are statistically better off under
advice of elders, I purposely ignore the fact, assuring myself of my own self-
motivation and curiosity.

Thank you for the reply. I really do appreciate your honest comments.

